# altered color Marion Fruit Jar



## ajohn (May 6, 2013)

looks like it to me
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Odd-Colored-Yellow-Masons-Patent-1858-Fruit-Jar-The-Marion-Jar-Near-Mint-/290911201221?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43bba8a7c5


----------



## MNJars (May 6, 2013)

Looks like it to me as well - at least not a natural color.  I haven't seen a nuked Marion before this though.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 6, 2013)

Looks like it. I'm starting to think we should not allow posts about nuked, irradiated etc. stuff anymore. This site may be giving sellers the idea being it's such a searchable site. Real $10, altered $300. 
 Excuse me for a few, I have to go throw up now.

 Edit: While I don't like or want to encourage title changes, I am. If the subject is being discussed I want it more visible in search engines. Eric


----------



## andy volkerts (May 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Looks like it. I'm starting to think we should not allow posts about nuked, irradiated etc. stuff anymore. This site may be giving sellers the idea being it's such a searchable site. Real $10, altered $300.
> Excuse me for a few, I have to go throw up now.
> ...


 I really do not think that this site is the reason more and more nuked bottles are showing up. I feel that these sellers are seeing the bids these nuked bottles bring on e-bay, and are responding to that. After all are members have not been too kind to the nukers, I would think that would give them cause to rethink their actions. We need to keep on hammering away at letting others know that nuking isnt the right thing to do, and should not be a practice that is liked by collectors. Maybe it will help, but I feel that those inflated prices on the bay are influencing this vile practice more than our discussions of it.........Andy


----------



## zecritr (May 6, 2013)

True


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 6, 2013)

Of coarse not and that was just said wrong. I don't think we should discontinue the subject at all. The reason I changed the title from "nooked" to altered Marion was to maybe warn people by getting it to top of a search. "nooked" means nothing really. No offense Anthony.
 Of coarse if people just like the pretty colors or that thing, that's their decision.


----------



## coreya (May 6, 2013)

That is just a sick looking color and is most assuredly Nuked, All the more reason to learn all you can before paying the kind of dollars those things bring! What a shame to do that to a nice jar all for a buck!


----------



## ajohn (May 7, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> No offense Anthony.


 
  None taken Eric. Actually you make a good point.  I really wanted to title it"S*it stained MARION, what do you guys think?" But I held back cause I've been gitten in troubles lately with my mouth[&o].[]


----------



## ajohn (May 7, 2013)

Has the "ORIGINAL BALL cap" too! []
    OK! I'll stop......... Thank goodness he didn't say "RARE"  OKAAAYYYY...I'm done.


----------



## MNJars (May 9, 2013)

So, this disgusting jar is bid really high right now.  For that price, you could have two amber 1858s complete with their "original color"!!!

 Any color that looks like thick gasoline is not natural and not original to the jar.  I guess at least 2 people out there really want to pay a lot of money for it, though.


----------



## coreya (May 9, 2013)

From the amount of feedback each bidder has you would think that they would know better! P.T. Barnum said it best [][]


----------



## ajohn (May 9, 2013)

I emailed the seller to let him know he was selling an altered color jar.
  It's one thing when a jar is identified as an altered jar. It is absolutely another issue when the truth is hidden with clever wording!


----------



## idigjars (May 12, 2013)

It's definitely nuked.  The problem with ebay is you have no way to let the buyer know now.  Years ago when you could identify buyers you could warn them.  This guy just got took for $513.   Paul


----------



## justanolddigger (May 14, 2013)

The high bidder is "vip.s "  This is the same guy from the UK who is paying outrageous stupid prices all over ebay, $3000 for cobalt hutches, $7000 for straight side cokes. Rumor has it he is buying for a Sheik to open a museum. At least a good common collector didn't get taken

 here is a list of the 1100+ purchases he has made in the last 30 days

http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBidItems&userid=vip.s&sort=10&page=1&rows=200&completed=1&all=1


 There is at least one other bidder doing the same thing, or maybe same guy with two id's

http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBidItems&userid=theroutes&sort=10&page=1&rows=200&completed=1&all=1


 Bill


----------



## GuntherHess (May 14, 2013)

> Rumor has it he is buying for a Sheik to open a museum. At least a good common collector didn't get taken


 
 That's interesting. An Arab Sheik guy just bought a hutch from me recently on fleabay and paid a crazy price.
 Maybe we will get some gas money back from them


----------



## MNJars (May 14, 2013)

A museum of nuked jars, great!  I hope they don't start bidding on some of the authentic jars that I really want.


----------



## cookie (May 14, 2013)

if it looks too good to be true.....it's probably nuked.


----------

